# Westchester Fall 2008 competition



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 14, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WestchesterFall2008

November 22 in Valhalla, NY


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 14, 2008)

ooooo theres clock, i really want to go! i'll check bus fairs and such.

unless someone can possibly give me a ride from philly? i will split gas costs.


----------



## Boopyman (Sep 14, 2008)

Yeah, finally a competition within 50 miles from my house. I'm probably coming!


I am coming. Signed up for 2X2, 3X3, Magic, Master Magic.


----------



## pcharles93 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, thanks a lot. I looked this thread title and thought "Yay! Another competition near Cincinnati. This time it's only 2 or 3 minutes away." But no, because of Ohio and its lack of originality in naming it's cities, I have once again had my hopes shot down. Btw, there is also a Newark in Ohio.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Sep 14, 2008)

I really want to go...we'll see. I set up the registration form so that I'd get a copy of every registration, that way I can check that my form works [and get constant reminders of the fact that I really want to go]
I've got something that evening back in Boston, meaning I'd have to be on a train by 5:48 in Stamford, meaning I'd have to leave by 5:15...so if the competition falls behind schedule I'd have to miss the end. I'll figure it out eventually...


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm going. I signed up for 2x2 3x3 4x4 5x5 OH BLD magic MM pyra sq-1 4x4 bld and multi bld. I might also do clock if i can use someone's and remember how to do it.


----------



## sam (Sep 15, 2008)

ill probs be there. should be good. idk if you'll have enough time tho.........


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes! I will be most likely be going.

Thanks a lot Ethan!


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 15, 2008)

sam said:


> ill probs be there. should be good. idk if you'll have enough time tho.........



If time is an issue, rounds can be removed (2x2 final and 3x3 round two) to save a ton of time.

I'll see you all there!


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 15, 2008)

I think i'll be there. It's the first day of my thanksgiving break, so if i can catch the bus on Friday afternoon, I'll be good 


NOW IT'S TIME TO PRACTICE!!!


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Sep 17, 2008)

I might be going. Too bad I don't have a 6x6...


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm about 90% sure I'm going. It's like an hour closer than Newark so it really works out. Damn, it's been like a month and a half since I really was serious about practicing. i did a solve last night and got best of 29... Crap...


----------



## Kian (Oct 7, 2008)

kyle and i are going. should be great.

and if you're looking to get rid of a round ethan, let me be the first to vote to cut a 2x2 final over having three rounds of 3x3. i imagine most people would agree with that.

that being said, if you have the time, the more rounds the better for everything!


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 7, 2008)

Kian said:


> kyle and i are going. should be great.
> 
> and if you're looking to get rid of a round ethan, let me be the first to vote to cut a 2x2 final over having three rounds of 3x3. i imagine *most people *would agree with that.
> 
> that being said, if you have the time, the more rounds the better for everything!



i dont agree with that.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 7, 2008)

Well the amount of time everything takes depends entirely on the number of people and the number of stations, as well as efficiently getting through the beginnings of the more popular rounds (3x3 1st/2nd and OH,) so hopefully we can be efficient and not need to cut anything.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 8, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > kyle and i are going. should be great.
> ...



He said "most people", not "everyone"


----------



## Kian (Oct 8, 2008)

haha, indeed. i was sure to not speak for everyone. i, of course, did not mean to suggest that we should do anything that wasn't in the majority opinion, i just believe that most people would rather have 3 rounds of 3x3 than 2 rounds of 2x2, given the choice.

i could, of course, be wrong.


----------



## sam (Oct 8, 2008)

i'll be there. will get a sub 2 2x2 avg :O.


----------



## Kian (Oct 8, 2008)

also, ethan, i'll be happy to help scramble or judge in any event i'm not participating in.


----------



## hippofluff (Oct 12, 2008)

this is going to be a good follow up to the newark competition. definately be there 15 minutes from my house


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 12, 2008)

75% chance of going. I'm still completely clueless about my schedule that week.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 12, 2008)

My chances of going are now...0%. Oh well. Good luck and have fun everyone.


----------



## Kian (Oct 12, 2008)

ah, that's too bad, tim. i'm going to try to make it to boston whenever you have that competition. we'll see if i can finagle a "business" trip there at the time.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 12, 2008)

eh, that's going a bit slow too...I'll see what I can do but MIT's not eager to let us start up a cube club right away...


----------



## Kian (Oct 12, 2008)

ah, the ridiculous red tape is one of the few things i don't miss about college. have you thought about having a math club or another club on campus host the room and costs? one would think that mit would have some clubs that already exist interested.


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 13, 2008)

sam u better not haha


----------



## colbyoleksy (Oct 16, 2008)

I have an 80% chance of going to this one. If i do, ill bring a friend.


----------



## hippofluff (Oct 18, 2008)

tim reynolds is there gonig to be and armonk 2009 competition? i live in pleasantville so it will be really really close. btw i am friends with evan stolatis and matt belenich they told me you went on ASP with them, which made me surprised there was another speedcuber who lived in pvilee


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm not involved in organizing Westchester competitions anymore, so I couldn't say. It would be Harris and Ethan organizing it most likely. I might work on something this summer depending on where I am, but that's up in the air. What are your times like hippo?


----------



## supercube (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm going to westchester to compete in 3x3, and to sell stickers. complete sets, fluorescent colors and standard colors. also have a black and light blue so you could have a set like the v-cubes colors. I'm trying to bring some competitors with me. my friend just started and he says he can slot the whole f2l in one big move. I watched him do it. makes me feel so dumb.


----------



## hippofluff (Nov 18, 2008)

my times are alright i guess for the amount of time i've been cubing, i started at the beginning of the summer, 3x3 average: 26 pb:18.4(PLL skip), 2x2 average 9, pb 4.7, magic average: 1.74, pb 1.49. btw matt belenich is coming and he is entering in basically everything because he bought it all and knows how to do it, i think its pretty cool, the only bad thing is hes not really good at anything. but he can do it all megaminx and ect. btw i say you at the newark, i had brown curly hair and i asked you if you could fix my broken magic and you were like "eeeerrrrrggghh!" then i was saying "its ok its ok you don't have to" that took about a whole 5 seconds... btw my real name is jake ruth


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 18, 2008)

Ahh that was you...yeah sorry about that, the one thing that came to mind was Trumbull 06 when I fixed Craig Bouchard's magic about 3 times and it took the entire day. Is anyone else from Pleasantville going? Vishal?

Good luck, wish I could make it to this...


----------



## Kian (Nov 18, 2008)

it's not going to seem like a tristate competition without you, tim. hope to see you at a competition soon!


----------



## hippofluff (Nov 20, 2008)

don't worry about it i was able to borrow bob burton's, which was better then mine actually. Vishal is not going and matt was going to go but now he says he might have conflicting plans. I was actually wuite agrivated when i haerd that because we have been looking forward to it for a while. Luke tancredi is going though, i think his father is friends with your father because luke said that he emailed you or something .... i wasn't really paying attention. so yea from pleasantville its going to be me and luke


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey Guys, for those of you who need directions please use this result from google maps, as for some reason the other ones are a bit off:

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...M42yNu-7laMN&sig2=CSpdAM8sxAnH4xpAT4cIcw&cd=2

Also check out this page:
http://www.freewebs.com/westchestercubing/directionstothevenue.htm


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 21, 2008)

oooooo this is tense. I really hope my ride situation works out, I really want to go to this one.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 23, 2008)

I got home from the Weschester Fall 2008 competition!

It was a lot of fun and I brought the same three friends I brought to the Newark Open 2008. 

First round was 3x3, and I did not do very good. I got a 19 second average so it was so so. I made it into the 2nd round though! The first round took a very long time, went to like 12:30 and we started at like 9:45. 

Then it was 2x2. I don't know what my average was but I did bad. Like I think it was 11 seconds or something.

Then came 3x3 OH. I didn't make it even close to the qualifications (lower than 35 seconds) but I got a new PB! 

Magic was next. I got some new PBs but then I got a +2 on one of the solves and a DNF also. So I think my average is going to be worse than the average I got at Newark Open 2008.

Finally we got to the second round of 3x3. I did worse and got like a 20 second average. Didn't make it to the finals. 

Last came 3x3 BLD. I had yet to complete one successful solve but I learned the method, so what the heck, it doesn't hurt to try. So I tried all 3 attempts and on all of them I wasn't even close to getting a successful solve.

Because of the amount of time the first 3x3 round took, a lot of the events were cut. They were: 4x4 speed, 5x5 speed, 4x4 BLD, 5x5 BLD, 3x3 Mutli-BLD, 6x6 Unofficial. I was unhappy about 4x4 and 5x5 speed because I actually practiced a little bit and I wanted to get better times! 

Like Newark Open 2008, I made another AWESOME trade. The same kid gave me a used white V-Cube 7, and I gave him an Eastsheen 4x4, and my storebought 3x3. LOL. And then he wanted to refund my 5x5 trade I did with him at Newark but then later he got a brand new black V5 from Dan Cohen for $40.

It was an awesome competition, but I didn't do so well as expected.  Well now I have lots of time to improve for the next competition (which will probably be in 2009)

I also saw Drew's awesome puzzles he built, including two Teraminx's!

*One last thing, Rowe Hessler got a 52 second BLD solve. Shame I didn't see one of his great solves again. *


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 23, 2008)

Just got back also.

A couple of things... we had to cancel 4x4 and 5x5... so no new WR from me 

Either way, I did well in 3x3, winning with a 13.80. I also had a 12.96 average in the 2nd round.

23.xx average for OH
15.18 single and 21.xx mean for sq-1 
10.15 avg for pyraminx


Let's not talk about Magic, MM, and Clock (except for a MM 2.4 single)

also, I FINALLY BROKE MY BLD STREAK and got a 1:29


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Just got back also.
> 
> A couple of things... we had to cancel 4x4 and 5x5... so no new WR from me
> 
> ...


Hey Dan, remember me? I was the Chinese kid without glasses watching you when you hilariously broke your Master Magic, tried to fix it, failed, and finally realized that you could DNF it.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 23, 2008)

No 4x4 or 5x5 ((((. Basically all I practiced for was 4x4. Magic was UGH..... My times were; 
DNF(.97), .94(NAR), 2.93+, .97, 3.15+

Would have tied WR if I didn't get the +2s/dnf....

11.9x 3x3 single was good for me . I did horrible for avg.

Also I apparently did good in pyra(even though I failed.) with a 11.xx avg. Apparently I'm not half bad at MM as well. I had like a 4.xx avg.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi guys
First off, sorry about 4x4 and 5x5. I literally took Tim's schedule from Pleasantville, changed the order of stuff, and added clock. That schedule worked well with 40 people, but not so well with 65. 
The results should be up pretty soon
Nice job everyone!


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

That is a lot of cancelled events!


----------



## Boopyman (Nov 23, 2008)

How did I leave before the world record!


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 23, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Let's not talk about Clock



Oh lets talk about it, seeing how I won. But I dont see a need to bring times into this. Oh and thanks again for letting me use your clock.

I definitely think that like sq1 and 3x3 finals could have been removed in order to have 4x4 and 5x5, or we at least could have had top 5 after 2 solves take an average.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Nov 23, 2008)

Some awesome stuff:
- 14.86 avg in 2nd round.  (4th place)
- 25.33 OH single
- Figured out and solved a pyraminx for the first time
- Dan Cohen put my 4x4 ES back together


Some not-so-awesome stuff:
- my judge would not stop talking to me during my 1st BLD attempt...

Judge: "8..."
Me: "...This is a BLD solve..."
Judge: "12..."
Judge: "15..."
Judge: "18..."
My friend: "He's doing BLD!!"
Judge: "Why didn't you start solving it yet?"
Me: "I have to memorize it first..........."
Judge: "Did you memorize it yet?"
..........

Bob let me redo the solve (different scramble)


----------



## Faz (Nov 23, 2008)

Lt-UnReaL said:


> Some awesome stuff:
> - 14.86 avg in 2nd round.  (4th place)
> - 25.33 OH single
> - Figured out and solved a pyraminx for the first time
> ...



LOL! - what a noob judge.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 23, 2008)

Today (at Westchester), and 19000 days after I was born, I've finally achieved my first official BLD solve! This I believe will put me at the #3 spot on the oldest BLD solvers list.

It was my first attempt of this competition. I just barely got it done before the timer ran out, stopping the timer with my blindfold still on at 9:59.43.

This beats my personal former highest official time in any event of 9:58.28 in 5x5x5 that I got at US Nationals 2006. And today I was wearing the same T-shirt I got after that 5x5x5 solve.


----------



## PCwizCube (Nov 23, 2008)

cuBerBruce said:


> Today (at Westchester), and 19000 days after I was born, I've finally achieved my first official BLD solve! This I believe will put me at the #3 spot on the oldest BLD solvers list.
> 
> It was my first attempt of this competition. I just barely got it done before the timer ran out, stopping the timer with my blindfold still on at 9:59.43.
> 
> This beats my personal former highest official time in any event of 9:58.28 in 5x5x5 that I got at US Nationals 2006. And today I was wearing the same T-shirt I got after that 5x5x5 solve.


Yeah that solve was cool. The audience reaction was REALLY big, bigger than Rowe's WR solve of 52.27 seconds. 

Awesome man. I got DNFs on all three of mine


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 23, 2008)

Rubik's Cube Fan said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > Today (at Westchester), and 19000 days after I was born, I've finally achieved my first official BLD solve! This I believe will put me at the #3 spot on the oldest BLD solvers list.
> ...



Yeah, I feel kind of sorry for Rowe - I think he deserved a bigger applause than me. I was just about to start my attempt when he finished his WR solve.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Nov 23, 2008)

Congrats Bruce! I guess that explains it...I'm bad luck for you at BLD. The first solve you try in competition when I'm not there is the first one you get!

Wish I could have made it, looks like a pretty fun competition. Glad to see Rowe finally got a WR, he's deserved one for a while.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 23, 2008)

cuBerBruce said:


> Rubik's Cube Fan said:
> 
> 
> > cuBerBruce said:
> ...



Stopping a 10 minute timer after 9:59.43 while not knowing how long it has been takes a lot of skill. Solving a 3x3x3_bf while you wait for the timer to _almost _reach 10 minutes is just a nice way to pass time 

I want a video


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Nov 24, 2008)

cuBerBruce said:


> Today (at Westchester), and 19000 days after I was born, I've finally achieved my first official BLD solve! This I believe will put me at the #3 spot on the oldest BLD solvers list.
> 
> It was my first attempt of this competition. I just barely got it done before the timer ran out, stopping the timer with my blindfold still on at 9:59.43.
> 
> This beats my personal former highest official time in any event of 9:58.28 in 5x5x5 that I got at US Nationals 2006. And today I was wearing the same T-shirt I got after that 5x5x5 solve.



I live in Acton, just a few miles west of you. My son lives in Wakefield or with his girlfriend in Malden. I hope by the next competition in our area I can do BLD in under 10 minutes in order to steal your #3 position from you! I was born December 10, 1954, shortly before you.


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 25, 2008)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> cuBerBruce said:
> 
> 
> > Today (at Westchester), and 19000 days after I was born, I've finally achieved my first official BLD solve! This I believe will put me at the #3 spot on the oldest BLD solvers list.
> ...



rjohnson_8ball,

Yes, I've seen a lot of your posts and knew you lived "in the area," that you're a little bit older than me, and that you claimed to be able to do BLD solving. I also met someone in Atlanta who was older than me that claimed to be able to do 4x4x4 BLD, not just 3x3x3 BLD. (Both of us failed at BLD in Atlanta.)

So I've been anxious to get a successful BLD solve as soon as possible, because I was figuring my chances (in the near-term) to get the #2 spot (prior to Mats Bergsten's successful solve), and then the #3 spot would likely not last very long. And I expect I'm not going to hold the #3 spot for very long, but at least I'll always be able to say I had it for a little while.

I also look forward to meeting you soon, and wish you well in your quest to bump me down the list.

By the way, at some competitions I've been to, they used stopwatches to time 3x3x3 BLD solves lasting over 10 minutes. So you don't necessarily have to be sub-10. However, I suspect going forward, there may be fewer and fewer competitions allowing BLD solves over 10 minutes. And it seems that organizers don't seem to generally give out such details about the format of the event in advance. So it's definitely worth trying to get to sub-10.


----------

